# Water change



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

How often do you guys change your water?

I have a 30G and was wondering how often I should do it. I have live plants btw.

Thanks.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Depends on filtration but 25-30% every 2 weeks should be good. Good for the plants too.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i change mine every 10-14 days. sometimes every week depending on the mess left by leftover food or p crap...only upto 20% of the water every water change. so for your 30g, no more than about 10gallons.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

a water change can be done on a weekly basis, varying from changing 10-50% a week. then again from one extreme to another some only change water when a high presance of nitrAtes occur, but having live plants can help reduce.
a basic idea is change 25% water weekly with a gravel vac


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

about 20-30% each week but that will go upto 10 each day when i get my new aro and ray
dixon


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> about 20-30% each week but that will go upto 10 each day when i get my new aro and ray
> dixon


 10% each day, why?


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > about 20-30% each week but that will go upto 10 each day when i get my new aro and ray
> ...


 That may actually be ideal but whoever is doing this needs to get a life man. :bleh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kind of depends on the bio-load. If it is really low you can do less water changes.

Moved to water chem


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well my 30 has 2 whisper30's on each side :smile: ...so every two weeks bout right? They arent messy...I have 4 RBP:

Two 2.5 inchers
Two 1.25 inchers

Thanks


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

sounds fine to me, those fish are pretty small.

on my 125 i do a 30% every 3 days to keep the nitrates <10ppm, but that is a tank with large cichlids and is decently stocked.

if you LIKE to do them, do as many as you want to....it certainly wont hurt anything.


----------

